# Please HELP!! Teaching come when called!



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am working on the same problem or issue. I got a long line and put Gambler on it and then let me wander around. When I call him I give him the time to come on his own and if he doesn't then I begin to reel him in. Once he is close to me he gets a treat and LOTS of love. Sometimes when he is coming toward me already I call him and then give him a treat. He also LOVES the tennis ball so I use that to get him to come. BUT if there are too many distractions I don't count. I am anxious to see what others say. My Gambler is 2.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Here are two articles written by our very own Steph (FlyingQuizini). They are really, really great reads. 

http://www.examiner.com/examiner/x-18986-San-Fernando-Valley-Dogs-Examiner~y2009m8d26-Training-your-dog-to-come-when-called

http://www.examiner.com/x-18986-San-Fernando-Valley-Dogs-Examiner~y2009m9d3-Training-your-dog-to-come-when-called-final-installment


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Start by teaching him what 'come' means. Start inside where there is no distractions. Put a leash on him and have him sit- stand in front of him and say 'come' and give him a treat - high value treat like a small piece of cheese or hot dog. Repeat this several times. Then take one step back - say come - if he doesn't move give a gentle tug on the leash - don't pull him - just encourage him to come. when he does praise and treat. Gradually increase the distance you are from him- always reward big time - even if he does not come right away. Once he is good at this in the house - move outside - repeat the same procedure and then you can move to a long line - increasing the distance and still being able to give a little tug if you need to. This is a process and will take some time - always reward and praise! 
When you are outside you can make a game of it - call his name and say come! and run away from him - reward lots when he catches up - let him go play and do it again.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

lots of good advice already, but I'd like to add that if he's already learned to ignore the word, you need to change it. It's easier to start over with a new word (come instead of here, for example) than to retrain a word he's learned to ignore. 
Also, when you do call him to come to you, for now, you should always have a treat. And I mean a GOOD treat. Call him to come only in a situation where you can enforce it, and start at short distances with no distractions, as Charliethree said.
The only thing I would add is that, when starting it, it's very important that you immediately let him go right back to whatever he was doing if he chooses to. That way he learns that "come" means that, for no apparent reason, you have decided to give him the best treat ever and he can immediately go back to what he was interested in once he has collected his treat.
Be patient. He's a teenager. It's a tough age for both man and beast!


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

Thank you all SO much for the helpful suggestions and those links to the articles! I also really think the idea of changing the word I use is a good one. Since he's already learned that he can ignore "here", I do agree that it would be easier to just forget that word and use a different one. I laughed out loud when the article said some people use "free beer!" :lol: I don't think I will use that one, I'll probably just stick with "come." I'm gonna get one of those treat pouches I think so I can always have treats on me. And he loves his Zuke's treats so those will work well I think! We will start working on this tonight!!  

Thanks again!! 
Candace


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

firedancer722 said:


> Thank you all SO much for the helpful suggestions and those links to the articles! I also really think the idea of changing the word I use is a good one. Since he's already learned that he can ignore "here", I do agree that it would be easier to just forget that word and use a different one. I laughed out loud when the article said some people use "free beer!" :lol: I don't think I will use that one, I'll probably just stick with "come." I'm gonna get one of those treat pouches I think so I can always have treats on me. And he loves his Zuke's treats so those will work well I think! We will start working on this tonight!!
> 
> Thanks again!!
> Candace


No problem!! Best of luck on the recall training!!

You could also check out a DVD called "Really Reliable Recall". I heard it is supposed to be fantastic. In fact, I just ordered it because our recall has seriously slipped downhill. :uhoh: I'll let you know how it is.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

I use dinner time on the first day and every day after it. They're already moving towards me, I just capture it as a learned behaviour and praise the living daylights out of them.
Max is already coming from another room and when we're outside playing. One thing is distance - never try to train the "come" from too far away when you're starting out. Two steps are setting him up to succeed. Three steps also. A whole room away for a new puppy or one who has learned to ignore the command is too far.

I just run backwards with the bowl in my hand saying "That'll do" or "Come" (as the breed requires!) and then let him catch up to me. That way he hears the word several times and he himself is trying to catch up to me. Works great for me. Looks stupid, but works great.

I turn any movement towards me as a "come" reinforced behaviour so I always leave little mounds of food in different areas of the house so I have something available.


----------



## Rvdogs (Sep 27, 2012)

nixietink said:


> Here are two articles written by our very own Steph (FlyingQuizini). They are really, really great reads.
> 
> http://www.examiner.com/examiner/x-18986-San-Fernando-Valley-Dogs-Examiner~y2009m8d26-Training-your-dog-to-come-when-called
> 
> http://www.examiner.com/x-18986-San-Fernando-Valley-Dogs-Examiner~y2009m9d3-Training-your-dog-to-come-when-called-final-installment


I know this thread is old but I wanted to say Thanks nixitink, these are great articles. It's been so long since I've had a small pup I've pretty much forgotten basic beginning training methods, so I'm going to start using this in my daily training before our puppy classes start.


----------

